# Introducing Gypsy!!!



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Gorgeous girl. What's the story?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful girl, and definitely Bear's twin.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

No real story. She was pulled from a Mexican pound by a semi-local rescue. I came across her picture while I was helping a co-worker find a Chihuahua to adopt. Saw her picture, applied, got approved, met her and took her home. 

I'm really excited to watch her grow up and wonder how she'll take to the water. She's already shown interest in balls and fetch. 

We just put her down for the night and she whined for a bit, but nothing crazy dramatic. 

I'm already in love. She's a little shadow.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Bless you for giving her a great home. She hit the jackpot!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations she is adorable. How is Bear enjoying a new sister? Can't wait to see more photos. Glad she found a great home with you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is cute!! What a happy face in that third picture.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Brave said:


> We just put her down for the night



Wait, what?!?!
Just kidding!

That's great Brave. She's ADORABLE!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Gypsy's adorable, great name.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your new addition. She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie-pie! Let us know with pics how she and Bear are getting along!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well last night was harrowing. We put her down at 8 pm. She slept until 9pm and then she started crying. We thought she might have to pee so we let her out when it was obvious she wasn't going to settle down. She didn't want or need to potty so back to the crate she went. She didn't like that and worked herself up into such a tantrum that she tried to chew her way out.... Successfully getting her muzzle stuck between the crate bars. Cue the screaming for bloody murder. 

Bear reached her first. I reached her second and we were able to wiggle her out. We immediately took her out to cuddle and calm down. My husband switched the metal crate with a plastic one and after about two hours being out and getting cuddles and finally playing with Bear, we put her back to bed and she settled down mostly well for the night. 

She whined off and on for about an hour before either she fell asleep or I hit deep enough sleep that I didn't register it. 

She woke us up bright and early at 5:30 am. And was like an F5 tornado racing thru the house, twirling and whirling. 

They told me she was medium energy. I guess by that standard Bear has zero energy. 

I'll post more pics as I get them. Thanks for welcoming her into the fold. ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is loving having a sister. We were worried he wouldn't take to her since we had to stop fostering because Bear was getting territorial. But he loves her. They just spent 15 minutes chasing each other around the yard and now they are playing bitty face and tug of war. It's hard to get clear pictures cause they move so fast!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Behaving so well while we wait for our Well Puppy visit.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Gypsy is gorgeous!.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Second day/night went relatively well. Bear and Gypsy actually played tug-of-war with the rope toys. Previously, Gypsy was so skittish and insecure to actively play this particular game. But Bear, as the ever amazing Big Brother, is very careful about being patient and gentle with her. I think he is teaching her the ropes. I've never had a dog respond so fast to a new name. Makes me think he explained what her name means and what to do when she hears it.  

After about an hour of play, Gypsy was put to bed around 10 pm with a Kong full of peanut butter. Spent an hour crying in the crate. Finally got her settled down by correcting her so she knows that whining is NOT OK just for the hell of it. 

Husband got up a few hours later for work and mistakenly woke her up. Back when Bear was a puppy we had two cars, so Nick pottied Bear and put him back to bed. Now-a-days, not so much. Now-a-days I have to drive my husband to work so I have the car for me to get to work. So that means that Bear rides with us every workday morning as we drop off Daddy. Well, hubby decided it's a great idea to get Gypsy started on this routine. And I'm secretly groaning cause I know I'll have to deal with putting her back to bed for the remaining three hours of my sleep cycle.

She rides well in the car. And I was super quiet for the whole ride and getting back in the house. She whined when she went in the crate, but i think keeping the lights off is starting to signal to her that it's quiet time. Cause she went to sleep much quicker this time. 

Now it's morning and she has two speeds. Sleep or Cyclone. She's also a jumper. Jumped 5 feet trying to knock her breakfast out of my hand. 

Bear is being good. Gypsy escaped my grasp and went for Bear's bowl and I stopped breathing b/c of Bear's resource guarding. I pulled her away and got her settled in her crate and Bear showed me that he was feeling his guarding tendency but he didn't take it out on Gypsy. Which, imo, is a minor miracle. 

After breakfast, it took about 20 minutes of running around the yard to get some energy out. Now they are both passed out on the couch. 

Today's the first day we try the work schedule. She'll be crated for about 4 hours today. Wish us luck!!! :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

she's adorable, congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

hope all goes well with the work schedule!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything went great. Idk if she whined but no accidents or destruction in the crate. 

Bear is head over heels in love.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How awesome that Bear seems to have really taken to her. Looks like he will help her get into your routine. Loving the posts.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww Bear has a girlfriend!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the pictures. Great to hear Gypsy is doing so well. 
Great hearing Bear loves his little sister too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Looks like Bear and Gypsy have been together always!
Congratulations! How did you find her?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She must have learned whining doesn't get her anywhere cause we just got a few peeps out of her last night and then nothing. Woot! Woot!! 

She willingly walked into her crate twice today. Woot!!!!

And she left the back door to go play with Bear outside while I got breakfast ready. 

She is a little slow on the basics manners but it's only Day 3 so no big deal. At least she's responding to my yup when she nips me and stops. 

And she loves touch as much as Bear!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like Gypsy is a real little gem! I love how she and Bear are getting along so well. Congrats on your little beauty!


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

I can tell she is full of personality. Lots of fun!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I just got caught up on this thread, Jen. It sounded bad there for a day or two. I didn't know if I would have made it! But when someone takes on a baby, human or dog, the baby is going to be a handful! At least you are a young mother! Congratulations. It looks as if you have another winner there. I am so glad that her big brother has been so accomodating!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Things are really settling down. It's hard to believe it's only be 5 days. 

Bear's had a couple guarding moments. And Gypsy got on Bear's nerves once a couple of days ago. But other that that... things are going good. <3


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats, Jen! Gypsy is beautiful


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Some Saturday fun....


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Awwww looks like it's all going great!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations on the new pup - she's adorable. They'll be best buds real soon.

What are the breed(s) in Bear?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome home Gypsy, she is adorable!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

They look so cute together on the bed! I love her name too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures of Bear and Gypsy are really great, they're so cute together.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Smitten.....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Smitten.....
> 
> View attachment 540377


They are so cute together.... I bet Bear believes she was a present for him.  I really think that's what Tucker thought when Bella came home. (Now of course no other canine can set foot in our yard...:no But it's great to have a well matched pair of dogs. You won't regret the extra work or food. They will exercise and entertain each other, and it's easier to leave them home alone when paired. I also think that solo dogs suffer from lack of canine companionship unless their owners are really good about getting them out and with other dogs. Congrats again to you and Nick!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome to Gypsy! She's a lovely girl. And now you are four!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy 10 days home, Gypsy!!! 

So far we've gotten a pretty good "sit" and we're working on "mat" so she stays out of the kitchen while we're cooking. She doesn't enjoy the crate all that much but willingly gets in. 

She is EXTREMELY shy and a real scaredy cat. Loud noises, quick movements, they all send her in hiding. Even a stern "no" when she's misbehaving has her ticking tail and showing belly. 

This is a complete 180° from Bear "Mr. Confident". 

I find myself making excuses when we socialize her. With Bear it was always "he gets excited easily" and with her it's "she's shy". 

So I need to re-evaluate confidence building exercises and training tools. Time to expand my toolbox. 

In the mean time. This is her practicing "mat" while I cooked dinner.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had to take a different approach with Bella, too. Gypsy looks great. I bet her confidence will increase quickly with time. She's a true rescue who needs to settle in. Probably had some bad experiences in her short life. Bear was a baby who came to you straight from his mom and siblings if I remember right. She sure is cute. How big did the vet say she would likely get?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I had to take a different approach with Bella, too. Gypsy looks great. I bet her confidence will increase quickly with time. She's a true rescue who needs to settle in. Probably had some bad experiences in her short life. Bear was a baby who came to you straight from his mom and siblings if I remember right. She sure is cute. How big did the vet say she would likely get?



She's been in foster care since she was 6 weeks old. I'm not sure how much difference those 6 weeks in a Perrera (Mexican dog pound) could make. 

I was talking with my brother (who worked with Luna with me) and we wonder if she was abused previously but I was researching it and it might just been from a lack of socialization.  

The vet didn't know what a flat coat was so when we were talking about how long I planned to feed her puppy food (he encourages a full year) I explained I'll probably move her to all-life-stage in the coming months since it's important that large breed dogs grow slowly. After that comment he thought she was going to be 100+ lbs. Unlikely, IMO. I imagine she will fall around 50-60 lbs. She has a much smaller frame than Bear with dainty bone structure. 

Her Foster said she was underweight as a 4 month old weighing 24 lbs but I think she is just fine. At the moment she's eating 4 cups a day and while she's growing she is neither too skinny nor too chubby. 

We've had to increase Bear's intake from 2 cups to 3-4 cups a day because between our training sessions and his play sessions with Gypsy he is dropping weight fast. But now he's starting to even out and feel more solid... Less boney. So we might lower it back a bit to reach equilibrium.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Seeing this thread for the first time and just finished reading through all the posts 

Welcome home Gypsy, you and Bear make a great looking pair!

She will come out of her shell. The whining/scaredy cat behaviors will pass soon enough once she understands she is in her furever home.

Congrats!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Twinsies!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, how cute!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Things are going GREAT! Gypsy is great with the cats. She has 99% stopped chasing them. She is choosing to chew on appropriate items more and more. She's nearly stopped trying to chew on my feet. She has "sit" down most of the time, and she's well on her way to respecting doorways as a boundary. 

She is still REALLY skittish and shy. I took her to the pet store the other day and once inside, she just shut down. She didn't want to move, she cowered on the floor and just shut down. So I stood still and rambled aloud and gave her treats as she came out of it. After a few minutes she felt brave enough to walk with me but we took our time and tried to make it the best experience ever. 

She is learning when to leave Bear alone so I don't even have to separate them when he needs a break. For example, Bear is sound asleep on the sofa, and Gypsy is busy chewing on a nylabone across the room. 

She does this cute little twirl and dance at food time, and we don't have to separate them to eat. She respects Bear's dish and Bear respects her dish. 

I am so happy with how much she has settled in, in the past two and a half weeks. 

I think she has grown a bit, filled out some. I'll try to get some more pictures soon.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

That's great to hear!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's up to 27.2 lbs!! 

She has trouble with kongs (gets frustrated even with easy stuffings) so I broke out the blender and whipped up some PUPsicles. Watermelon, strawberry, banana, yogurt, applesauce, and some peanut butter. It was a smashing hit!!!









And then Bear showed her the ropes on the "stay out of the kitchen when they're cooking" rule. 









<3


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

So glad that they get along well!! Too cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gypsy's such a doll, she and Bear are so cute together. 
Great to hear the progress she's making.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations what a gem!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Just reading your thread now. Definitely meant to be, she looks just like Bear! It sounds like shes making really good progress with her socialization as well. Can't wait to hear more about her. Is Bear happy about the new sister?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear loves his little sister. They are both attention hounds so sometimes Bear pouts if Gypsy gets attention so I make sure Bear gets plenty of attention and I make a big, loud deal about how much I love him.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

haha, that's great! maybe in a few years we will get another dog, I think I'd be really nervous about introducing them and making sure chester isn't jealous and vice versa. 
you seem like you're doing really well with her! can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Someone thought she'd get to sleep in bed with us tonight. Not yet, little one.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Brave said:


> Twinsies!!!!
> 
> View attachment 542082


 You really lucked out. Those are 2 beautiful and happy pups.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> You really lucked out. Those are 2 beautiful and happy pups.



Thank you!!! I feel lucky.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo, they look like the perfect matching pair!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy*

At what age can Gypsy sleep in bed? How big is she? She's beautiful!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is adorable and love the name. Is funny about the attention grabbing. one of us can be petting on Moose, our 115 pound Great Pyrenees and if 62pound Sophie, our golden sees, she manages to push her way i8n. Gotta love our dogs don't we!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> At what age can Gypsy sleep in bed? How big is she? She's beautiful!!



Hi Karen!! 

It's less about age and more about maturity and trustworthiness. She is still teething and has something in her mouth 80% of the time. I cannot trust that she wouldn't destroy or chew on inappropriate items while I slept, even if we blocked her into the bedroom. 

Last weigh in was Tuesday and she weighed 27.2 lbs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Some new photos over this week. 

























Some play action shots. It only LOOKS vicious. Bear is EXTREMELY gentle with her. 
































































Both puppies had baths today and Gypsy got her first haircut. I just trimmed her ears a little bit to make them more tidy. Bear got a round about trim. We did his ears, and just a smidgen off his sides.

























































Bear and I were cuddling on the sofa and Gypsy hopped up and it turned into this adorable twinsie moment. 









I'm restocking our training treats. We mix a variety of treats up so that we have low and high value options for the training sessions. Bear is always on point checking for crumbs or dropped pieces. Gypsy joined in. Food hounds, the two of them.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

As an aside, we experimented with unsupervised time today. DH and I were outside working on the yard and her and Bear were inside alone (off and on since we were coming and going) for about 4 hours. Gypsy was a little stressed at first and she would pace from the front door to the back door, but she did settle down and just went to sleep. 

Later today we continued our experiement. My husband and I took a 40 min nap, with the puppies in the living room while we were in the bedroom. No problems. 

I'm really happy with this. I'm not ready to leave her uncrated during the day, but we might be transitioned to free nights soon.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful pics! You could use the first one for the caption competition!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I love the new pictures. Thank you for sharing them. It takes work to take those and post them! That's why I so rarely do it...and black dogs are no picnic to photograph!

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Hi Karen!!
> 
> It's less about age and more about maturity and trustworthiness. She is still teething and has something in her mouth 80% of the time. I cannot trust that she wouldn't destroy or chew on inappropriate items while I slept, even if we blocked her into the bedroom.
> 
> Last weigh in was Tuesday and she weighed 27.2 lbs.


Jenn: I hear you!! Even when you think they're o.k. sometimes they aren't. Many years ago when we had Smooch and Snobear and thought they were completely trained, they were maybe 5 and 6, they chewed a small hole in our of the mattresses! After that, they never chewed, again-go figure!

Bear and Gyspy are just adorable together-Bear looks fantastic! You are a great Momma!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww they are so cute!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She did it!!!! Gypsy had her first crate-free night!!!!! And she passed with flying colors. 

Thank goodness for Kong Binkies!! Serious sanity saver. A teething toy that is safe, and quiet.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

After trying to teach down for two weeks, Gypsy finally got it!!!! Having a trained dog to do show-n-tell is really helpful. 

Bear and I went outside to practice our heeling for Rally, and I put Gypsy in our soft crate so we can switch off and each pup could get some training. Bear is so helpful. I put him in a stay at the opposite end of the drive-way, while Gypsy and I worked....

Sit.... *Bear sits, Gypsy is lured into a sit, praised, and treat*
Down.... *Bear drops into a down, Gypsy is lured into a down*
Rinse and Repeat for 10 mins. Call Bear over to us, and he comes flying, slides into a sit. Practice sit and down side by side.

Bear shows Gypsy the soft crate is OK to relax in. Nothing to be scared of. 

I am so happy with Bear and how much he helps us in every single way.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw, Bear is such a good older sibling  And so happy for Gypsy she seems to be maturing a little more every time you post.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Woke up this morning to Gypsy curled up into my armpit. No accidents or destruction. She didn't touch the chew toys I brought into the bedroom. This makes two nights uncrated. Her behavior is improving further since she started sleeping with us. I truly feel she gets something extra from shared sleeping spaces. 

I need to video her dances for food. It's priceless. Hopefully I can get some video to share.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy*



Brave said:


> Woke up this morning to Gypsy curled up into my armpit. No accidents or destruction. She didn't touch the chew toys I brought into the bedroom. This makes two nights uncrated. Her behavior is improving further since she started sleeping with us. I truly feel she gets something extra from shared sleeping spaces.
> 
> I need to video her dances for food. It's priceless. Hopefully I can get some video to share.


So glad to hear Gypsy is improving! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on Gypsy, just saw this thread. What a cutie. Makes me re-live Murphy puppy days. He has a food dance also. Love how much alike Bear & Gypsy look. Which rescue if you don't mind me asking. Starting the sibling hunt for Murphy myself.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I posted the video on FB. Hopefully the link works otherwise I'll have to find another way to post it. It's a few minutes long and is boring in the middle. Her "sit" command is nearly automatic now so she defaults to a sit instead of being a terror while she waits for food. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153111746228983&id=543923982&ref=bookmarks

We've had her out of the crate for a few days now (3 or 4 I think) and she is doing great. I wake up and the dogs have overrun the bed. I'm having a hard time juggling "bear time" vs "gypsy time" but I'm doing my best. Bear is enrolled in Rally classes and he loves it. He is doing so great. Last night we actually did the entire class hands free. He was leashed but the leash was just thrown over my shoulder so we never used it. 

Bear is no longer excited for our early morning car rides; I think he needs more sleep since Gypsy keeps him on his toes 19/7. So I think I'll start leaving him home and just take Gypsy and see how Bear reacts. 

This morning, Gypsy was sleeping on my chest. And if I moved a little bit, she would wake up and just stare at me and then her eyes would SLOWLY close. 

It's amazing the difference between the two. Bear has known nothing but privilege. Gypsy not so much. Gypsy does things, has these behaviors, that I can only assume are gestures of gratitude. After meals. After cuddles. It makes my heart swell. 

Tomorrow I'm taking Gypsy to a coffee shop for a date and some socialization. I'd like to bring her to training so she can see everyone but not participate unfortunately she doesn't respect the soft crate and the large crates are too big and/or unwieldy. 

But her training is coming along. I can definitely see her getting her CGC in the future.

Edit to add: she came from a small local foster home. I, personally, cannot recommend them; so I won't share the name. But if you're looking for a rescue in SoCal, Bear came from www.labsandmore.org

They have a flattie and a couple Goldens looking for homes.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gypsy is such a sweetheart! Love her little perked up ears!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well this morning we've had our first uncrated incident. Woke up to Gypsy chewing our baseboards. I corrected her and sent all the dogs outside while I cooled off. They came back in, ate breakfast, and we all went back to bed. Hopefully that is the only and last problem we have. *crosses fingers*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Well this morning we've had our first uncrated incident. Woke up to Gypsy chewing our baseboards. I corrected her and sent all the dogs outside while I cooled off. They came back in, ate breakfast, and we all went back to bed. Hopefully that is the only and last problem we have. *crosses fingers*


Good thing she's cute. :


----------



## webaxe (Jul 2, 2015)

*my dog Remy*

She looks ver similar to gypsy, but our is part german shepherd, her mother was a full golden, but the father was golden and german retreiver mix. She is on the small side like her mother, weighing in at 59 lbs and she turns 1 year old next week.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

webaxe said:


> She looks ver similar to gypsy, but our is part german shepherd, her mother was a full golden, but the father was golden and german retreiver mix. She is on the small side like her mother, weighing in at 59 lbs and she turns 1 year old next week.


OMG! Your Gypsy is sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are some new photos. 

Sunday is cuddle in bed after breakfast time. So I got some cute photos of everyone lined up. 
















Yesterday morning (cause we're trying out of the crate still) I woke up to this little gem....























Things are still going great. We've had set backs. She is very much a land shark. Everything is edible. She's tried to pierce my nose, my lip, and my ears on many occasions but at this point it's just laughable. I scooped her up in my arms last night and she immediately went for my ear and just nibbled nibbled nibbled and it reminds me so much of when Bear did that as a puppy that I get all warm and emotional. 

Last night Bear landed wrong during fetch and came up lame. Gypsy handled it well. He left him alone while I tended to his legs. After about 30 minutes Bear was feeling a bit better (and the pain meds were kicking in) and Gypsy tried to engage him in play. Bear proved he doesn't need legs to take her to the mat.








And now this morning I cuddle with Bear and Gypsy laid on my other side for a little Retriever sandwich. Woke up a few hours later to find I had been slowly pushed to the top of the bed (laying across the top instead of down the length like a normal person) and the dogs were taking advantage of the space to wrestle while they waited for me to awaken and feed them. 

I'm seriously in love, you guys.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

So sweet, glad things are going well. They seem like they really know that they are family now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Love the way you tell us about Bear and Gypsy.I can just picture it!
I would say you are all a match made in heaven!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today little mischievous learned that there is an empty space under the bed and she is small enough to wiggle around under there!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :doh:

She gave me her first dose of hide-n-go-seek but this time she is the little bugger who was hiding!!! 

Hopefully she outgrows that space and is unable to slip under there soon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You know you might sleep with your dogs when you get elbowed in the eye as the puppy crawls around your pillow trying to determine if you're awake or just settling into a deeper sleep. 

"It's 6 am MOMMMMMM!!! Wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

All while Bear lays at the foot of the bed, and slowly licks my feet. 

We had a little incident last night. Husband and I came home from a late double feature at the drive-in. I let her out of her crate and she is just so happy we're home!!!!! It's 1 am and she wants to play. I let everyone out to potty and when she comes in, she is still full of energy and play. She engages Bear in play, and then notices one of my cats is walking by. She immediately goes after Casey the cat and I was too far away to stop anything. I ended up screaming "NO!!!!!!!!!!!!" and luckily Casey is fast enough that she dove under the baby gate. I doubt Gypsy would have 'hurt' Casey but she is so playful and Casey would NOT have liked it. Gypsy did in fact stop her pursuit of Casey and came slinking back to me all submissive. After a few minutes, I gave her love and praise. I didn't want her to associate immediate praise with going after Casey. 

Overall, she is a really good dog. Still a puppy with a puppy brain. I'm trying to work on "settle" and I cannot for the life of me remember how I taught Bear. I remember teaching 'mat' but settle still alludes me. Her down has improved immensely and her sit is near perfection. 

She loves to chew on everything. Whomever thinks the chewing magically stops after the baby teeth come out is so very wrong. I don't know if she's setting her adult teeth. She is growing so slowly that I'm sure she still has adult teeth coming in. But oh man does she like to chew. Hands, fingers, arms, noses, ears, chins, lips, hair, toes, feet, legs, clothes, stomachs, cords, wooden furniture legs, rope toys.... the list goes on and on. 

Luckily (!) for the most part, aside from human body parts, she chews on appropriate chew items and less on the couch, rugs, tables, walls, etc. 

I need to take her in for a weigh-in cause I have no idea how much she's grown. She went through a role-y pole-y stage a few weeks ago and now she is just a beanstalk.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gypsy and I went out for some socialization yesterday. We went to the pet store and she did much better than last time. We sat near the doors so she could see people coming and going. She took treats from people's hands (five different people!!) and she sniffed and wandered. It was a great outing. She even went up a staircase. 

And we put her on the scale. At nearly 6 months old she only weighs 27.4 lbs! 

Here she is looking pretty and a little tuckered out afterwards. 
















And she's discovered the window at home can be accessed from the sofa.... Something Bear has yet to realize.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's such a cutie... I love how she looks so alert...and fearless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy*

Gypsy is so cute and I'm sure she and Bear love one another!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the photo of her in the car, she is really pretty


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this. I've been meaning to update. 

We weighed the pups yesterday. Bear at almost 3 years old is a toned 72 lbs. 

Gypsy at 6 months is 29.2 lbs. 

Things are still going great. She is a hyper little rugrat. 

Learning that sweet bell peppers are yummy. 















This morning practicing settles while I folded laundry. Notice that Bear has the settle down to such an extent he just sleeps. 








Bear was grumbling about the overhead light being on, so I covered his eyes and he didn't move for an hour. 








Gypsy finally gave up on the attention seeking and crawled over Bear to snuggle up on the blanket.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

They are so sweet together! You're doing so great with them, Jen!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Thanks for bumping this. I've been meaning to update.
> 
> We weighed the pups yesterday. Bear at almost 3 years old is a toned 72 lbs.
> 
> ...


She is so TINY compared to Bear. But what a little doll. I bet Bear is so happy to have a little sister.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gypsy is officially in the 30lb mark. She weighed in at 30.6 lbs on Saturday. 

Growing slowly but surely. 

She's been out of the crate for short errands for about a month I think. And last night we had our first victim. She tore out the insoles of two brand new shoes. So we're back to crating her for a couple more weeks to see if this is a phase. In the meantime it's reminded me to keep my shoes put away. 

Here is her from Saturday.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is seriously cute. A little young to be trustworthy yet, but she will get there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy*

Gypsy sure is adorable! All of our shoes are behind closed doors, for their own safety!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's really adorable, enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> She is seriously cute. A little young to be trustworthy yet, but she will get there!



She's trustworthy at night. The worst she does is slowly creep me out of bed. Ha! Woke up this morning to half my body hanging off the edge of the bed, Gypsy flipped over on her back sleeping soundly, and a vast emptiness in the rest of the bed. 

Looked down and Bear was curled against my legs at the foot of the bed, pining me in place. He might be the only reason I didn't fall out of bed ha!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Gypsy is officially in the 30lb mark. She weighed in at 30.6 lbs on Saturday.
> 
> Growing slowly but surely.
> 
> ...


So, in the bottom picture...is that a bit of insole in her mouth? LOL. :


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> So, in the bottom picture...is that a bit of insole in her mouth? LOL. :



Lol!!!! No. That's her microchip tag, but I can see how it could look like that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy and Bear*

How are Gypsy and Bear?


----------

